# Aristo Power Packs - Buzzing Sound



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I have two 10 amp Ariso Power Packs I've used for several years now. I know that everything wears out over time...and this may be what
is going on. These two packs have always made a quiet humming, but now the sound is more of a loud buzz. I concerned that they may
be burning out. 

Has anyone else had a similar situation with the Aristo packs? Too old of course to be under warrantee

Thanks for any replies.

Monte
http://www.heather-ridge.com/Wonderland08


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Electronics don't really wear out in a few years if they are operated within their published ratings.
The only thing I can think of that may deteriorate over time in a power supply are the electrolytic capacitors, but even those should last longer than a few years.

Which specific Aristo power supply do you have?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are they "humming a happy tune"? 

If so leave them alone, they are happy! 

OK, so transformers naturally try to vibrate, thus the "hum", because they are basically a magnet alternating polarity at 60 times a second. 

Over the years, the glue or enamel that holds the windings in place can loosen, thus increasing the vibration and the humming. Normally it is not a problem, but it can over the years result in the failure of a transformer. 

I would not worry right now. You could go inside and make sure the transformer is tightly bolted to the chassis. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Transformers hum because they don't know the words.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The black one with the vents? 

The transformer is made of wires wrapped around a bunch if iron laminations. A couple of these have come unlaminated and are responding to the magnetic field. Very annoying, but not an operational problem. 

You can solve it if you're willing to fiddle. Find a little C (or is that G) clamp, open up the case and find the transformer. You might see the iron laminations and wires, or it might be closed in an aluminum housing. If so, the laminations are inside the square part. Use your clamp to squeeze the laminations together. You'll have to fiddle a little to find the right spot, but you'll know immediately 'cause the racket will stop. Sometimes it will start again if you remove the clamp. If so, just leave the clamp on. The right spot is often near a corner. 

Otherwise, spring for a modern switching supply that doesn't have a transformer.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah....so I should teach the little things some 'words' so they won't hum! lol 

Thanks for the input guys. They are working fine, had just noticed the louder noise (or so I thought was louder) the other night
when we had our open house. They are in a garage cabinet so will just leave them alone for now. No need to replace if putting
power to the track I guess.

May have been my ears more than the power packs. A lot of my stuff is getting petty old and will eventually be replaced....
including some older USA Locomotives. They have served me well, but I'm tired of replacing motor blocks. May just stick
to Aristo equipment as they are battery ready. If the power packs go out, can always use battery backup.

Monte


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those power supplies will continue to work until one day that big capacitor dries out and goes poof. That's like 10 or 15 years down the road yet. There will be this odd exploding sound, and you'll find it's full of brown fluff and the can that used to house the capacitor. 

Even at that point, it's not hard to clean out the brown fluff and replace the capacitor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

they all buzz and hum to some extent, some much worse than others. 

If no smoke is issuing from the vents, then not to worrry 

You can reduce the bother of the noise by suspending them by the handle from a cup hook.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I fixed my buzzing 10 amp Ultima by doing the following: 

There is a small wooden wedge that has loossened due to time/drying out. This keeps the lamanitaations tight. 

I used a small plastic hammer and tapped this wedge in tighter and the buzzing stopped. 

3 years later and the buzzing has started again. 

Just turn up the sound on your trains and that will lower the buzzing sound.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Na, just whack it again. Should be good for another 3 years or so.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hah! Topped that! stopped one from buzzing without even taking it apart. 

Took a 10 pound sledge (not a small plastic hammer), whacked it until it stopped buzzing. 

Funny, though, could not run trains anymore.... wonder what happened?









Regards, Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

So that's how croquet is played with the Ultima!

-Ted


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's called "Ultimate Croquet."


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It is "Penultimate Croquet" if you use a wet, metal-handled, sledge and leave the units plugged into the AC outlet.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"When the tweedle beetles battle with their paddles in a puddle and the puddle's in a bottle and the bottle's on a poodle and the poodle's eating noodles..."


----------

